# Car Forums > Automotive News >  New Chevelle 70 SS

## 89coupe

Thoughts?

----------


## firebane



----------


## ExtraSlow

Ah nice, they made a 2 door hhr.

----------


## shakalaka

Hmm. Not sure what I think yet. I don't hate it right off the bat that's for sure.

----------


## JfuckinC

That’s as ugly as shit

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Not interested.

----------


## zieg

Not sure about this one.. I do like how the guy started defending it before the cover was even fully off, lol.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

April fools...?

----------


## JfuckinC

> Not sure about this one.. I do like how the guy started defending it before the cover was even fully off, lol.



Haha, I laughed about that too.

----------


## mr2mike

Domestic manufacturers are trying to cash in on a name before the boomers all die.
They're losing a game to the Koreans now.

----------


## Buster

> Domestic manufacturers are trying to cash in on a name before the boomers all die.
> They're losing a game to the Koreans now.



Electric cars are basically giant cell phones with wheels/motors. Koreans make the best cell phones.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Doesn't work for me from any angle.

Noticing how most of the crowd is from the target market boomer segment with shirts tucked into shorts/pants to emphasize their beer bellies.

----------


## mr2mike

> Electric cars are basically giant cell phones with wheels/motors. Koreans make the best cell phones.



But looks good!

----------


## Ekliptix

^Wow, those look so good. I'd drive the min a minute.

----------


## bjstare

Neat idea, awful execution. They were hamstrung by picking the camaro (I assume?) as a platform, because no matter what you do to it, it looks like a porker. 

A resto-mod approach is way better (like the old challenger made of carbon fiber with a hellcat drivetrain).

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> They were hamstrung by picking the camaro (I assume?) as a platform.



I thought it was a Camaro. 

However the 70 Chevelle is a fat car so it makes sense this one looks fat too. Like when you see the 300 pound mom at the buffet, you assume there's a couple 180 pound twelve year olds back at the table.

----------


## Masked Bandit

Aren't these guys the ones that take Camaros as a base and just build a body around them?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Heinous. I thought the Challenger was bad when it was first released, this is worse.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Chevelle was always a porker, so that's on brand.

----------


## DonJuan

To many straight lines in the front end when the 70 Chevelle had lots of thicc curves.

For example: The chevelle body line down the side doesn't flow well with the angular "Camaro" front end

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I thought it was a Camaro. 
> 
> However the 70 Chevelle is a fat car so it makes sense this one looks fat too. Like when you see the 300 pound mom at the buffet, you assume there's a couple 180 pound twelve year olds back at the table.



Will sales of Diet Coke  :rocket:  once this fat bitch gets unleashed?

----------


## Disoblige

What the fuck...

----------

